# What short resources would you recommend in introducing someone to docrines of grace



## Soonerborn (Jul 27, 2010)

Also..please be in prayer as I talk to a family member about the doctrines of grace. I have a family member is in the Methodist Church who is regularly engaging me in conservation about the church, theology, etc. He has only studied theology from a Weslyan perspective and makes a point to "put down" Calvinism although he knows nothing about it. 

Just trying to get any ideas for starting a fruitful dialogue.


----------



## eqdj (Jul 28, 2010)

Mike,

It depends on what you mean by "doctrines of grace".

If you mean by that the five points of doctrine by the Synod of Dort then I would recommend "Crisis in the Reformed Churches: Essays in Commenoration of the Great Synod of Dort, 1618-1619"

If you mean by that the doctrines of scripture affirmed by that Synod then I recommend Nathan Pitchford's "What the Bible Says About the Doctrines of Grace (A Categorized Scripture List)"


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 28, 2010)

I still use The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented. I haven't had the opportunity to read the new edition, but even the original is a great way to present the doctrines concisely, and with myriad Scripture to back up each point (conveniently printed out in full). Also, it includes an extensive annotated bibliography for further study (and, I would assume, the new edition will reference many of the newer good works).


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 28, 2010)

When I was working through these things (from a Weslyan background), I really found John Piper's stuff helpful and careful in how he worked through the material. He's recently done the material anew, so that might be something accessible and helpful that might serve your family member. Also, Piper's sermon's on Romans were helpful. Just having the Bible clearly put before my eyes helped me make the connections and see the Biblical teaching of Calvinism.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a neighbor (member of a quasi-liberal SBC church that's something like a social club) who has been asking some hard questions about the Doctrines of Grace and our Reformed faith and practice. I gave her two books to read -- Walter Chantry's _Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic?_ & J.I. Packer's _Evangelism and the Sovereignity of God._

Since she expressed an idea that predestinarians do not practice Evangelism, I chose these because they were short, readable, and would not only debunk her false assumption but would also show the great deficiency in the 'evangelism' that she saw practiced. If she returns them and expresses further interest, I will give her something more in-depth on the Doctrines of Grace. Thought it needful to get her to recognize that there was a problem before prescribing a cure.


----------



## eqdj (Jul 28, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> I still use The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented. I haven't had the opportunity to read the new edition, but even the original is a great way to present the doctrines concisely, and with myriad Scripture to back up each point (conveniently printed out in full). Also, it includes an extensive annotated bibliography for further study (and, I would assume, the new edition will reference many of the newer good works).


 
I have the new one. From what I've read everyone prefers original because the new one doesn't have the "myriad Scripture to back up each point (conveniently printed out in full). " : (


----------



## Jack K (Jul 28, 2010)

Unless he's a very scholarly type, to get people started I like to give them material that's (1) an easy read and (2) short. A taste rather than a whole meal. And something provacative that clearly applies to daily Christian life. Get him to _like_ where Calvinism ends up.

In that vein, what comes to mind is Jerry Bridges' _Bookends of the Christian Life_. The premise behind it is that the power to grow as a Christian, without constant pressure to measure up and nagging guilt that you haven't done enough, comes from laying down the notion of your "contribution" to salvation and instead resting alone in Christ. We live (1) by imputed righteousness, not something earned and (2) in the power of the Spirit. Bridges himself is a convert to this way of thinking.

If your family member reads this and is intrigued, then maybe give him some more detailed theology.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2010)

I like Sproul's _What Is Reformed Theology?: Understanding The Basics_, Baker, 2005 (ISBN 0-8010-6559-3). Easy to read, accessible, and entertaining.


----------



## Whitefield (Jul 28, 2010)

Buy them a copy of Horton's _Putting Amazing Back into Grace_.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would recommend the book, _The Doctrines of Grace_, by James Boice and Philip Ryken. The book discusses the Five Points of Calvinism and the fruit of Calvinism in history. The authors discuss the biblical passages that supposedly teach that Jesus died for everyone without exception.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 28, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> Buy them a copy of Horton's _Putting Amazing Back into Grace_.


 
I've done this for a few people. It is a quick, engaging read.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2010)

Sproul's _Chosen by God_. Canons of Dordt are pretty short too.


----------



## Andres (Jul 28, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Unless he's a very scholarly type, to get people started I like to give them material that's (1) an easy read and (2) short. A taste rather than a whole meal. And something provacative that clearly applies to daily Christian life. Get him to _like_ where Calvinism ends up.



 as some have already mentioned, two great books that fall into the above category would be Sproul's _Chosen by God_ and/or Horton's _Putting Amazing Back into Grace_. Both are theological sound, yet not overly academic or hard to grasp for a newcomer. Also, Sproul and Horton are excellent writers. These books are truly enjoyable reads.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 28, 2010)

The Potter's Freedom by James R. White


----------



## eqdj (Jul 28, 2010)

The Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin and then follow-up with The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 28, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> I like Sproul's _What Is Reformed Theology?: Understanding The Basics_, Baker, 2005 (ISBN 0-8010-6559-3). Easy to read, accessible, and entertaining.


 
I agree with Dennis on this one. I'm just finishing this book. It gives an introduction to several key aspects of reformed theology, and as is usual for Dr. Sproul, is very easy to read.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 29, 2010)

The Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 29, 2010)

You might try giving Spurgeon's "Morning & Evening" devotional book as a gift. Let him absorb it slowly if the words Calvin or Reformed make him balk.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a short, cogent work about the five points the explains them thoroughly and powerfully:

Amazon.com: Five Points of Calvinism, The (9780801069260): Edwin


----------

